# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Türk Adını Silmek

## bozok

*Türk Adını Silmek*

*ümür Kurt*

17 Ekim 2011



Dünyağda -özellikle de Batığda- _ğDemokrasi için Sivil Toplum ürgütleri şarttır! Halkın haklarının korunması için sivil örgütlenmeler gerekir!ğ_ denir. Peki, söylenen ğdemokrasiğnin olmazsa olmazı Sivil Toplum Kuruluşları gerçekten masum mudur?

Onların masum olup olmadıklarını anlamak için, hangi kaynaklardan beslendiklerine, daha açık söylemek gerekirse nereden para aldıklarına bakmak yeterlidir! üünkü hemen hemen hepsi parayı verenin düdüğünü öttürürlerğ İşte _-parayı verenin düdüğünün öttürüldüğü-_ bu STKğlardan Türkiyeğde de fazlasıyla mevcuttur.

Bu STKğlarla içli dışlı olan sözde aydınlar ortaya çıkıp, _ğToplumda bu konunun da tartışılması lazım!ğ_ cümlesiyle başlayan bir konu ortaya atarlar ve atışmalar başlarğ Böylece, amaçladıkları hedefe halkın alışmasını sağlarlar. Konuştukça konu esner, toplum alışır, gerekli müdahale için uygun ortam yaratılmış olur!

Halkın değerleri ile oynayan ve son zamanlarda anayasadaki Türk adı ile uğraşarak; _ğTürk de neymiş, burada birçok etnik grup var! Türk kelimesi anayasadan kalksın!ğ_ diyen bu sözde aydıncıklar, derebeyci zihniyete sahipler ve zaman zaman hortlayıp, ağalarının artığı bu sakızı ciğniyorlar. Kısacası toplumu alıştırmaya ya da onların deyimi ile _ğnormalleştirmeyeğ_ çalışıyorlarğ

Bu topraklardan Türkğün adını silip; _ğBiz en iyisi buradakilere ğTürkiyeliğ diyelim ve hatta ğTürkiyeliğ bile demeyip, bu devletin adına ğAnadolu Cumhuriyetiğ diyelim, içindekiler de ğAnadolulularğ olsun!ğ_ gibi öneriler getiren bazı _ğaydıncıkğ_lar, hepiniz kendi pisliğinizde boğulun! Geberin!
*
Bu halk sizin gibi ırkçı değil!*
*
Türk adını bir ırk adı olarak almıyor, bir ulus adı olarak alıyor! Ama siz öylesine rezilsiniz ki kendi faşistliğinizi bu halka yüklemeye çalışıyorsunuz!*
*
Siz, sömürgeci Batığnın ğTürkğü Orta Asya çöllerine sürmeliğ zihniyetinin köpeklerisiniz!*
*

ümür Kurt
*İLK KURşUN

----------

